# outdoor haunt



## inrelasm (Sep 6, 2011)

We are doing a haunt down a old farm lane that has some brush and a few trees down sides. Does anyone have ideas for outside haunts that have worked well for you in the past?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51

Some times it's just a matter of sitting down and looking through what has been posted. Take notes as you do so you can go back to the site and look at in more detail. Maybe not the entire haunt will work for you but you can always find bits and pieces that you like and can use.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

We do a walk-through in our yard and one of our favorite things is an ambush prop hidden in the dark just on the other side of a big bush or something. The prop is totally hidden by the bush and darkness, and it doesn't trigger until the victim(s) have moved about a foot past the prop. It doesn't have to be a fancy prop, we usually just use a creature of some type and hacked motion sensor and sound module.

This little guy was one of the top "killers" last year...he scored on almost every ToT that passed him. Not bad for a static prop.


----------

